# Non-Metallic Wireway 5-6ft



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Anyone know where to get one? Fiberglass, Plastic, Blue ? Never used one.


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

PVC? Why non-metallic? Because I've seen aluminum, and it's non-magnetic.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*?*

Never done a non-metallic one yet mostly. It's light, probably cheap?, easy on my greenlee....I can't find any on interweb yet. Calling supply house this morning to find one...


----------



## MasterE (Dec 31, 2011)

http://www.carlon.com/Master%20Catalog/Wire_Safe_Wireway_and_Wiring_Trough_Brochure.pdf


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Nice*



MasterE said:


> http://www.carlon.com/Master%20Catalog/Wire_Safe_Wireway_and_Wiring_Trough_Brochure.pdf


Nice! I hope I can get that in Blue :laughing::laughing:


----------

